

More detailed thoughts from a Sun engineer about Backblaze and cheap storage - wmf
http://www.c0t0d0s0.org/archives/5906-Thoughts-about-this-DIY-Thumper-and-storage-in-general.html

======
wglb
This is a treasure of engineering information about storage. There is a lot to
the building of storage if you are cost conscious.

